# CocoLoco Sunday sailfish. 1 for 3



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Coco loco left Palafox pier at 4 am Sunday headed for nipple area. Lines went in about 2 miles SSE of nipple and had sailfish bite within 2 minutes. Fish quickly caught and released. Continued south and had second billfish bite 30 minutes later. Out of a 5 lure spread 2 nd fish hit same lure that the first had hit. Black Bart (rum cay candy). Second billfish ate, spit, ate, and spit. He couldn't find the sharp part of the hook. We continued to troll south as water color improved. Water was green out beyond nipple but 10 to 15 miles south of nipple became blue green. But as water looked better not many signs of life farther south. Decided to head back to nipple/131 area and got 3 rd billfish up for the day. I had just changed from plastics to ballyhoo when port flat got hit. Lure was b/w islander. Fish took lure, dropped it, got it back, then spit it, then ran to port rigger to grab that bait. Rigger was also islander ballyhoo combo. He popped the line out of the outrigger and grabbed the bait only to drop again. He then picked it back up only to lose it one final time. I have to say he did his best to get caught it just wasn't his day. There was limited grass and only found one tide line holding mostly foam. Flyers were abundant all day but few other baitfish. Wind was SSW at 5 and seas were less than 1 all day. Water was not as fishy as I expected following a storm with 0 meat fish bites. But 1 for 3 billfish was a great day on CocoLoco.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job Charlie! Congrats!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats! You are on a roll!! Keep it up.


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Charlie!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Certainly continuing to be a good year for sails! We need pics!! Thanks for posting the details!

Robert


----------



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

*Sailfish pics*

Here are some pics of Sunday's sailfish on CocoLoco. I have vid if I can fugure out how to post.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Awesome day!!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Nothing like a fiesty billfish to get the blood flowing!


----------

